# Weed Eater Brand gas Blower FL 1500 I



## WOMBLEJIMMY (Nov 3, 2009)

I will not run. Have done the following: New Plug, checked for spark (Yes), checked to see if fuel getting to cylinder (yes), empty tank and use fresh fuel mix, used starter fluid, still will not start or act as if it is going to start. Nothing, but a very tired arm. The only thing I have not done is take it out and shoot it!


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

Back the muffler bolts out 1/4 inch and pull the muffler away from the cylinder. Try start it. If that fails to help check the cylinder mounting bolts and make sure they are tight. These blowers are notorious for these problems. 

MikeMerritt


----------

